# Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren



## dan954 (23. März 2015)

*Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir auf meinem Notebook Windows 10 parallel zu 8.1 installieren. 
Wenn ich jedoch 10 installieren will bekomme ich die Meldung "Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Der ausgewählte Datenträger entspricht dem GPT-Partitionsstil." angezeigt.

Windows 10 kann man doch im UEFI-Modus installieren? Verstehe nicht wo der Installer das Problem sieht.

Gruß


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*



dan954 schrieb:


> "Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Der ausgewählte Datenträger entspricht dem GPT-Partitionsstil."



Kann es sein dass du ein NICHT übersehen hast?

https://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/dn336946.aspx

Wie ist den das momentane Format der HDD?


----------



## dan954 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ne ist schon richtig so. 
Das momentane Formate ist GPT und 8.1 auch im UEFI-Modus installiert, deswegen wundert mich das ganze ja. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Installierst du von DVD oder Stick?
Eventuell kannst du im Bootmenü zwischen Legacy und UEFI-Modus wählen.


----------



## dan954 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Boote vom USB Stick. Habe im BIOS eingestellt, dass er zuerst ins UEFI booten soll.
Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit im Installer festzustellen welcher das jetzt ist?


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Also normalerweise hast du für UEFI- oder Legacy-Boot getrennte Bootdevices. Evtl mal beim Booten die Bootdevices anzeigen lassen, bevor er davon startet.

Hier nochmal ein Link von MS dazu (mein Gott, die MS-Datenbank ist ja tatsächlich mal zuwas nütze und echt besser geworden in den letzten Jahren  ): https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825112.aspx


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Eventuell musst du den Stick speziell Bootfähig machen, damit er unter UEFI startet.


----------



## D0pefish (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Der USB-Stick muss FAT32-formatiert sein, damit er als UEFI-Bootmedium erkannt und zur UEFI-kompatiblen Installation betrieben werden kann... mal wieder die einfachste und schnellste Lösung erwähnt: https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## freezy94 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Nutze mal ein anderes Tool um den Bootstick zu erstellen oder erstelle den noch einmal.
Manchmal habe ich auch Probleme damit das der Stick nicht ordentlich bootet, der Installer keine Festplatten findet oder die Festplatten falsch anzeigt.


----------



## dan954 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hatte den Stick mit dem Windows Tool erstellt, jetzt mit Rufus probiert und nun geht es.


----------



## freezy94 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ist manchmal irgendwie buggy... Viel Spaß!


----------

